# 22-6mm reloaders out there???



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

anyone out there reloading 22-6mm's? or just 6mm even?

I am wondering because i recently aqcuired a mauser, the one in the classified's, and would like some input on what anyone thinks of this caliber.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My Grandpa had one never could get his to shoot. He called Hornady and there is a guy there that has I think three of them. That is probably your best bet.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, am trying to source a set of dies for this but talk about obscure!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think that the 22-6mm is also called the 22 midelstad. The 22-243 is also called the texas trophy hunter. You may need to get a casting of the chamber to aquire the proper dies. RCBS would likely have what you are looking for, I think the "custom" or low volume sellers like this will go for about $90.00- $109.00 if I rember correctly. If you know that your gun is simply the 6mm necked down to 22cal, or if you have a piece of brass thta has been fired in its chamber, you cann call them, send the brass to them, and they will make shure you get the proper dies for your gun. The Seirra bullet hot line and web sight is very good about questions, and they will send any and all information that they have on hand. They are great to work with. You wil also want to know what twist rate the barrel is so you will know where to start for handloads. Many of these 22 hotrods have a fast twist rate so they can shoot heavy bullets.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks alot, i've found a set of dies through midway, but there is a 90 day wait on them, so i don't know about that route, will see where i can get with RCBS...

found out that this is a 6mm necked down.

any ideas on how i could find out barrel twist on my own or will i have to take it to a smith?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

To find the twist rate just fit a tight patch on your cleaning rod (assuming that you have one that can rotate in the handle) mark a spot on rod and hanled when 1 rotation of mark , mark rod at vunction of rod and barrel, remove cleaning rod and measure how far down the rod was in the barrel to your mark, and you will have the twist rate. An example would be one turn in 12 inches of cleaning rod is a 1 in 12 twist rate. In your case, a 1 in 8 of 1 in 9 inch twist would mean that it will likely shoot heavy bullets better. 70grain or more in weight. A less aggresive twist will more likely shoot better with 55 grain of less bullets. I hope this helps, and give seirra bullets a shout I know that they will get you on hte right track as far as reloading information.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Lucky dog!!!! I've been wanting a .224 X 6mm ever since I read abuot the .224 TTH a few years ago in gun world magazine. I saved two magazines that had some loading info just incase I ever got the motivation up to build another rifle. I'll dig 'em out and let you know what I find.


----------

